# first time fatties!



## kalifornia32 (Apr 19, 2014)

well after seeing these on this board it was inevitable... I'm smoking my first fatties as we speak... one sausage with some different cheeses, prosciutto, and peperoni and another beef with cheese, prosciutto, pepperoni, pastrami, and pan fried hash browns and mushrooms.... I will post the results! 













20140419_165038.jpg



__ kalifornia32
__ Apr 19, 2014






**update***
here is the finished product












20140419_185915.jpg



__ kalifornia32
__ Apr 19, 2014


















20140419_185907.jpg



__ kalifornia32
__ Apr 19, 2014


















20140419_190429.jpg



__ kalifornia32
__ Apr 19, 2014


















20140419_190902.jpg



__ kalifornia32
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## smallfry (Apr 19, 2014)

Those look pretty good from where I sit.  Pass one over and let me have a taste!


----------



## seenred (Apr 19, 2014)

Mmm...love fatties!  Those look delicious, nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2014)

Great looking fatties!!!


----------



## kalifornia32 (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks a lot! I appreciate that coming from guys on this forum. definitely going to go with more cheese next time...in am so glad I stumbled upon these... and I have to give props to silverfox, his tutorial for these was absolutely perfect, I owe my success to him for sure.


----------

